# compile kernel for kde sound

## arkindal

Greetings, I'm goin to introduce myself saying that I'm a huge noob in gentoo, I just recently installed it.

I installed kde, but kde applications doesn't have any sound working, at least kopete dont, I guess all the other kde apps aswell.

I would like to fix this but I don't really know how to, I found this in the italian section, I tried to do the same things the other guy did to solve it but it didn't work

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799593-start-0.html

This is a screenshot of the message that pop when I do the "test" in kde.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/snapshot1db.png/

I thought I was supposed to fix it as a kde problems until I found the thread I linked before, if you guys think it's actually a kde problem then I apologize.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arkindal,

Sound in any GUI depends on the underlying sound structure.  "Does not work" is not helpful.

Lets stat at the bottom with your kernel.

If you kernel is configured correctly tho will get 

```
$ grep HDA_INTEL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
```

 either =m or =y works.  =m is better as it allows debug.

IF you get #CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set, you need to rebuild your kernel with that option on.

Looking in /dev/snd is another guide

```
$ ls /dev/snd/

by-id    controlC0  hwC0D0    pcmC0D0p  pcmC1D0c  timer

by-path  controlC1  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D1p  seq
```

shows I have two sound cards ... look at controlC0 and controlC1.

Multiple sound ards are another complication as you need to use the right one.

One of my "sould cards" is a webcam with only a mic.  Playing music to it is not useful but nothing stops you doing that.

Once your kernel is in good shape, follow the ALSA guide you will need all of the user space tools that installs.

----------

## arkindal

Ok, after your post I'm starting to think it's an ALSA problem... Apparently the kernel is fine

```
arkindal@localhost ~ $ grep HDA_INTEL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

arkindal@localhost ~ $ ls /dev/snd/

by-path  controlC0  hwC0D0  hwC0D3  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer

```

and youtube videos play sound actually, so maybe I should head on KDE forums... Thanks for your time!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arkindal,

That sounds like a plan.  I don't use KDE

----------

